# Bowie, Maryland. This Sunday night.



## SolaScriptura (Feb 7, 2011)

Howdy folks!

This Sunday evening I'll be preaching at the church we attend - Reformed Presbyterian Church of Bowie. 

I'm preaching from 1 Samuel 17.

If you're in the area without a church home, or your church doesn't have a worship service that evening, consider this an invitation to worship with us!

Ben


----------



## Skyler (Feb 7, 2011)

My church doesn't have a service that evening, but I'm afraid I'd have to miss the morning service in order to get there. Sorry.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Feb 7, 2011)

Kewl.  Prayerfully, my schedule will allow me and my wife to make it.


----------



## TimV (Feb 7, 2011)

Show 'em your moves, Ben!


----------



## Grillsy (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey all my in-laws (except one set) live in Bowie. Maybe I could convince them to come...


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 7, 2011)

Grillsy said:


> Hey all my in-laws (except one set) live in Bowie. Maybe I could convince them to come...


 
Do it! Especially if they're unbelievers. My first point is: Only God's Anointed One can save you. And I'm going to proclaim the Gospel from that point.

I have to start there. Otherwise contrasting faithlessness and faithfulness is moot.


----------



## Grillsy (Feb 7, 2011)

SolaScriptura said:


> Grillsy said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all my in-laws (except one set) live in Bowie. Maybe I could convince them to come...
> ...


 
I will do my best to get them there!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 8, 2011)

TimV said:


> Show 'em your moves, Ben!


 
Yeah, a few months ago our work schedules changed and as a result I have a Wednesday service (instead of a Sunday service) at the hospital. This freed me up to be able to help out at our church on Sundays. I told them that after I got back from Erskine (at the end of Jan) is when my availability to help would begin, and this is the first opportunity that came along.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 13, 2011)

Just a reminder in case you're in the area with no home church of your own...


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Feb 15, 2011)

We got tied up (part planning for work - we're both teachers and the other part is that we didn't leave homegroup at pastor's house till after 6:15ish). How'd everything go ? Where's the audio ?


----------



## Bondman (Feb 20, 2011)

I live in Bowie! I would have come but I didn't see this thread in time. 

Are you referring to the PCA church here? Mike Coleman and Steve Fix are good men. I visit alot.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 20, 2011)

Bondman said:


> I live in Bowie! I would have come but I didn't see this thread in time.
> 
> Are you referring to the PCA church here? Mike Coleman and Steve Fix are good men. I visit alot.


 
Yep, they are the ministers at the church! Next time you visit, seek me out!

---------- Post added at 08:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:22 PM ----------




BlackCalvinist said:


> We got tied up (part planning for work - we're both teachers and the other part is that we didn't leave homegroup at pastor's house till after 6:15ish). How'd everything go ? Where's the audio ?


 
Well, the feedback I received was positive. My favorite comment was from a 13 yr old girl who said, "I could understand every word!"

The audio is on the church site. 

If you can get a hold of him you can ask Frank (SemperErudito) about it... he and his wife were there.


----------

